# Trouble installing Halo



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

I currently have halo (full) on my computer, however, i wanted to play halo trial because my friend has that on his computer. whenever i try to install halo, it finishes the install, then when i open the halo.exe file, it has a popup saying, "Gathering exception data" and then dies. ive tried reinstalling the game numerous times, even on one of my other 6 hard drives. nothing works. thanks for your help.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have the full version of the game installed? The demo has older files it may stick in ur windows directory and its conflicting with the full version because the files where replaced. It could also use the same registry entries.


----------



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

>_> not to be rude, but i already said i have the full halo 
what can i do to make it work?
i dont have the disc anymore, so i'd have to d-load it with bittorrent 
i dont want to do that, but if i have to :\
thanks again.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I know you have it but i asked was it installed?? There is no way of making a game run when you have changed its files around or edited the registry in a certain way.
You could always tell your friend to get the full version. Its dirt cheap now anyway.
Sorry its not the answer your looking for..


----------



## Chessman.exe (Feb 26, 2008)

oh, yeah, full is installed  trial...not 

and my friend, dirt poor, so he can't buy it.


----------

